# DishHD & Encore channels



## concord704 (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm planning on going with dishHD package, point the dish at 61.5 and would like to get the Encore channels also.... Are the Encore channels on 61.5 now?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DISH is not carrying the Encore channels in HD (on any satellite). Sorry!


----------



## concord704 (Feb 19, 2006)

James Long said:


> DISH is not carrying the Encore channels in HD (on any satellite). Sorry!


Sorry for the confusion, I was asking about the SD Encore channels....I've read that some that get the dishHD add the Encores (western, action, etc) for more channels....


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The SDs are on 110 ... one is on 119. They are not on 61.5 .


----------



## concord704 (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks for the information, guess I can add a wing dish and keep dish500 if I want both.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

concord704 said:


> Thanks for the information, guess I can add a wing dish and keep dish500 if I want both.


Even if you are only interested in HD, pointing only at 61.5 won't get it all for you. You need 110 for about half a dozen HD channels (potentially more if some uplinks ever come to fruition).


----------



## fredinva (May 10, 2006)

concord704 said:


> Sorry for the confusion, I was asking about the SD Encore channels....I've read that some that get the dishHD add the Encores (western, action, etc) for more channels....


Dish adds the above channels for free when you go up to the 250 package.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> DISH is not carrying the Encore channels in HD (on any satellite). Sorry!


Encore was in HD at one time I read in an old thread here. I don't know why they stopped.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DISH has never offered Encore in HD. I believe Voom (the independent DBS service that went out of business in 2005) had Encore HD before Encore ceased being a HD network. Late last year STARZ! expanded to a five channel HD system that DirecTV carries but Encore is not HD on either satellite carrier.


----------



## mattfast1 (Mar 26, 2008)

[strike]Why would Encore be in HD? All the movies they show were made in SD![/strike] *Never mind, I'm being dumb and I am distracted by trying to help the people on my phone!*

Also, I'm fairly surprised that Starz doesn't have all 5 HD channels available on E*, especially since their office is about 250 ft from E*'s corporate office. Oh well.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

mattfast1 said:


> Why would Encore be in HD? All the movies they show were made in SD!
> 
> ...


Why would you say that?


----------



## petetheaxe (May 22, 2003)

tnsprin said:


> Why would you say that?


 he's clueless?
that's what the csr handbook says?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

mattfast1 said:


> Why would Encore be in HD? All the movies they show were made in SD!
> 
> Also, I'm fairly surprised that Starz doesn't have all 5 HD channels available on E*, especially since their office is about 250 ft from E*'s corporate office. Oh well.


The corporate office doesn't uplink any channels, does it? That happens down the roa (many miles).

Encore WAS a HD channel a few years ago ... movies made for something other than TV should be in a format that could be HD (35MM, etc). It just means that they need to be transferred to HD (if hey have not already been transferred).

Unless you're accusing Encore of being Hallmark Movie Channel and playing "made for TV" movies all the time, or assuming their playlist is old enough no one wants to make a HD dub?


----------



## mattfast1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Sorry, my apologies. I wasn't really thinking - had my attention focused on doing my job instead of posting here.

My comment about Starz was mainly intended to reflect that it would be easy for Charlie to pop in and make a deal, or for Liberty Media's people to pop into Charlie's office.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

mattfast1 said:


> Why would Encore be in HD? All the movies they show were made in SD!
> 
> Also, I'm fairly surprised that Starz doesn't have all 5 HD channels available on E*, especially since their office is about 250 ft from E*'s corporate office. Oh well.


Lots of Encore's movies are in HD, for example: My Girl, Ghostbusters, 1 & 2, CARS, Big, Scarface and on and on. after a certain time frame STARZ puts their movies on Encore.

I couldn't ever watch CARS on my HD set. YUCKO!

BTW: Disney is working on CARS 2, due May 2009.


----------

